# QScintilla avec Qt Creator



## m.szy (2 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, 

Voilà, j'aimerais utiliser QScintilla. Je l'ai télécharger mais je n'arrive pas à l'installer sur mon mac.   

Pourtant, j'ai bien suivis toutes les instructions de ce tutoriel mais lorsque je tape "make" dans le terminal, j'obtiens cette erreur : 

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.

L'auriez vous installer? et si oui, comment?
amicalement,
m.szy


----------



## m.szy (3 Avril 2009)

Up, je suis vraiment coincé...


----------



## ntx (3 Avril 2009)

m.szy a dit:


> Pourtant, j'ai bien suivis toutes les instructions de ce tutoriel mais lorsque je tape "make" dans le terminal, j'obtiens cette erreur :
> 
> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.


Et si tu suivais plutôt la doc fournie avec les sources :


> As supplied QScintilla will be built as a shared library/DLL and installed in the same directories as the Qt libraries and include files.
> 
> If you want to change the configuration then edit the file qscintilla.pro in the Qt4 directory. For example, if you want to build a static library, edit the value of CONFIG and replace dll with staticlib, and edit the value of DEFINES and remove QSCINTILLA_MAKE_DLL.
> 
> ...


----------



## m.szy (4 Avril 2009)

autre problème, j'ai fait ce que tu m'as dit, j'ai une autre erreur lors du make:



> .moc/release-shared/moc_qsciscintilla.cpp:14:2: error: #error "This file was generated using the moc from 4.4.3. It"
> .moc/release-shared/moc_qsciscintilla.cpp:15:2: error: #error "cannot be used with the include files from this version of Qt."
> .moc/release-shared/moc_qsciscintilla.cpp:16:2: error: #error "(The moc has changed too much.)"



je ne sais pas d'où vient cette erreur, et je trouve pas les fichiers a cet endroit (.moc/release-shared/moc_qsciscintilla.cpp)...

bref, je suis encore coincé!!!

amicalement,
msz


----------



## ntx (4 Avril 2009)

Il faut dire que leurs explications pour compiler leur logiciel sont plutôt succinctes. J'ai eu des erreurs de compilation autres que la tienne. Il semble qu'il faille pas mal bricoler le code et le makefile avant de pouvoir compiler leur truc sur Mac OSX.
Désolé mais je ne m'aventurerais pas plus loin dans la compilation d'un programme QT


----------



## m.szy (4 Avril 2009)

Up, ya pas quelqu'un d'autre qui pourrais m'aider?


----------



## m.szy (7 Avril 2009)

up...


----------



## ken-iishi (9 Août 2009)

Salut m.szy je ne sais pas si tu as résolu ton souci mais je viens de régler la même histoire que la tienne en suivant les instruction de ce cher monsieur...

http://www.riverbankcomputing.com/pipermail/qscintilla/2007-July/000111.html

Il y a néanmoins un souci à un moment donné : 
il dit de modifier directement dans le makefile la cible de /usr/include vers /usr/cpp_include , et devine quoi??? Il a raison!
Malheureusement, quand enfin tu exécutes make, une autre erreur t'est retournée.
Tu as un truc comme : "Qsci/qsciglobal.h : no such file or directory"
A ce moment là, tu te crées un dossier en dehors de /usr, tu y copies savamment le contenu de /usr/cpp_include d'un magistral cmd+a et d'un geste de doigt comme tu ne l'as jamais fait, puis tu le rebalances à l'intérieur, et en avant pour le reste!!!

et pour l'épisode configure.py, exécute :   sudo python configure.py
tu gagneras trois secondes...

Bon, ton post a 4 mois, donc j'espère que tu as déjà réglé ton souci mais bon, pour les prochains, c'est pas mal...


----------

